# Best & Worst Country Towns Visited



## roland (21 January 2010)

My wife and I love nothing better than getting on the motorbike and heading bush. (well I think she likes it as much as I do

We have had lots of experiences, both good and bad, often these lead to a general impression of the location and the locals.

Here are a couple, would love to hear other ASF'ers experiences with our "off the beaten track" locations:

Good
- Ulladulla, absolutely the best pizza we have ever had. Just opposite the boat harbour area - didn't go for the pub much, too many noisy teens and young 20's doing the usual drink and get stupid on a public holiday thing.

Good
- Bega, found a great little pub, just a few old locals in attendance - the best country steak ever, with an entree of delactable local oysters - enjoyed the country hospitality and great food.

Good
- Collector, brekky at the only petrol between Goulbourn and Canberra. Tin Shed dunny, no menu for breakfast - just a "do you want a cooked breakfast?" from the owner.... what a delight, eggs, bacon, sausages, toast, grilled tomato washed down with fresh brewed coffee. We've been longing for another brekky there 

Bad
- Cooma, what a bunch of stuck up hicks, people at the pubs just about stop talking when you go through the doors. Men and women segregated to their own corners of the pub. People look sideways at you in the street. If it wasn't 8PM on a cold winter's night we may have just gone to the next town.

Bad
- Lithgow, just down right boring

Good
- Cowra, well a breath of fresh air. People say G'day in the street, everyone seems happy, the pub has this huge blackboard menu that takes half an hour to read - I've never seen steak done in so many different ways!

Good
- Young, cute country town - a little boring, but we came for the Cherries. The Cherry Festival was a non event, but the people are nice and grabbing a couple of boxes of the freshest cherries you've ever had is pure heaven.

Bad
- Woy Woy - worst fish and chips we've ever had...and from a seaside town.


I have a heap of others but would prefer to hear yours, give us some inspiration for our next journey.


----------



## Fleeta (22 January 2010)

You been outside of NSW??

How about Mollymook or Pambula if we are talking NSW - both awesome

Plenty of good ones in Victoria too - Bright, Beaconsfield, Daylesford for country, Torquay, Anglesea, Lorne for coast, the list could be very very long.


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2010)

Fleeta said:


> Plenty of good ones in Victoria too - Bright, Beaconsfield, Daylesford for country, Torquay, Anglesea, Lorne for coast, the list could be very very long.



Some great picks there Fleeta. Add Port Fairy, maybe.


----------



## Tink (22 January 2010)

Yep Fleeta.

Dont forget *Beechworth *- gorgeous town : )


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2010)

Tink said:


> Yep Fleeta.
> 
> Dont forget *Beechworth *- gorgeous town : )



Love Beechworth! Had many a Ned Kelly Pie at the Beechworth Bakery. I lived up the road in Yackandandah for a couple of years.


----------



## Logique (22 January 2010)

Victoria has got the concept nailed when it comes to country towns and villages. Superb most everywhere, I agree with all of the Vic ones people have mentioned. 

My state of NSW by and large just doesn't seem to get it. Of Roland's list I would endorse Cowra, a pleasant surprise. Some hidden gems about though - the southern highlands near Sydney has Burrawang, Robertson, Bundanoon and Jamberoo. And Bowral, if you've a thick bankroll in your pocket.

And Roland is so right about Cooma, and you can throw in Jindabyne the same. Overrated, and some scary locals about the place, not welcoming to outsiders. If you want the alps-high country experience, go to Victoria instead.

Not much knowledge of other states, I was in Victor Harbour in SA some years ago, and was impressed with it.


----------



## Fleeta (22 January 2010)

Tink said:


> Yep Fleeta.
> 
> Dont forget *Beechworth *- gorgeous town : )




Ooops, yep good call, I meant Beechworth, not Beaconsfield - which is actually a fairly ordinary town in North East Tassie. Actually in Tassie, I recommend Georgetown and Penguin - both nice places with their quirks.


----------



## Surly (22 January 2010)

I rode from Perth to Brisbane around the coast in December.

Good:
Apollo Bay
Lakes Entrance
Batemans Bay
Ardrossan and surrounds

Bad
Port Augusta - might be a bit big for a country town but the whole place smelt like a sewerage treatment farm
Broken Hill - Cobar - Willcannia - I am sure there is a good reason for living out there???

cheers
Surly


----------



## BradK (22 January 2010)

Tink said:


> Yep Fleeta.
> 
> Dont forget *Beechworth *- gorgeous town : )




The bride was born and bred in Beechworth. Visit every year from Sydney. 

Lovely spot. 

Brad


----------



## Boyou (22 January 2010)

An Ex- Vic here ..although now a fully naturalized Queenslander .  

I did some Motor Bike riding in my younger days...best way to apprehend the beauty spots.

Bright and Mt Beauty in the Ovens Valley still resonate with me.As does Lorne,Apollo Bay...we spent summers down that way at an idyllic little piece of paradise called the Cumberland River.

Trying not to think of the worst town I visited ..darn ..there it is ...Camooweal..Ctrl Qld..maybe it was the gazillion flies or the dust storm ..the hot beer ..cold pies ..Never going back there!


----------



## Purple XS2 (22 January 2010)

Broken Hill - definitely a funny place. Knowing a couple of locals makes all the difference. Biggest human-made artifact in Australia; the old and long since mined-out-of-existence eponymous Broken Hill's tailings pile, in the middle of town. Rivals the great Pyramid.

Pinaroo (Sth Aust Mallee) friendliest town to passing strangers that I've been to. Perhaps the rain's been good when I've passed through.

Tumbarumba (NSW Sth-West slopes of the dividing range). You can't hide, you can only run.

To give Camoweal the benefit, it is on the main outback highway, so it's next to impossible to see the 'reality' behind the petrol stop.

P.


----------



## Aussiest (22 January 2010)

Worst: Holbrook - that town half way between Melbourne and Sydney. Don't know why i hate it, guess it's got something to do with the tedious drive. I don't like the bakery there either, would rather McDonalds or Hungrys.


----------



## Julia (22 January 2010)

I don't know how many ASF members are familiar with the South Island of NZ but some of you may know Arrowtown, a heritage gold mining small town about 20 minutes drive out of Queenstown.  There are some original old buildings, well maintained/restored, and it's a pretty, much visited tourist spot.

Then there is Westport, a nondescript town of about 20,000 towards the top of the West Coast, boring as all hell.

When I first visited Westport, a couple of minutes out of the car I was overwhelmed with a sense of foreboding and real discomfort.  Tried to suppress it, tell myself I was being ridiculous, but it persisted and I got back into the car and left.  Took quite a while to shake the feeling.

About a year later I was visiting Arrowtown and suddenly had the exact same feeling there.  Said to the person I was with that we had to leave.  He thought I was quite mad:  we'd only just arrived.  I insisted and we left.

A couple of days later I happened to be talking to a local Queenstown person and mentioned this peculiar experience, in addition to the same feeling in Westport.  She just nodded and said that both places are central points for the practice of black magic.  There are covens, she said, in both these towns.  And I was absolutely not the only person to feel the sense of evil.

Usually this is the sort of thing I'd totally dismiss, not being into this esoteric stuff, but I've never before or since felt so compelled to get away from whatever was causing that fearsome aura.


----------



## Buckfont (22 January 2010)

Aussiest, you don`t have a submarine in a very long street phobia I hope.

Favourite place apart from where I live is Alexandra. Vic
Worst, Elmsford in New York state.


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 January 2010)

Best: Birchip, VIC. Great Pub, Great people. 
Beef City, Qld. Great Pub, Great Beef.
Coonabarabran, NSW. Great Pubs, Great Sky.


----------



## bunyip (23 January 2010)

Boyou said:


> Trying not to think of the worst town I visited ..darn ..there it is ...Camooweal..Ctrl Qld..maybe it was the gazillion flies or the dust storm ..the hot beer ..cold pies ..Never going back there!




I agree about Camoweal - bit of a hole but typical of many small outback towns. Windorah is another one, right away out in the Channel Country of far western QLD - I'd go mad if I had to live there.
Just for the record, Camoweal is not in central Queensland, it's right away out in the far north west of the state, a couple of hours west of Mt Isa and only a few miles to the NT border. It has the dubious honour of being Queensland's most westerly town.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 January 2010)

Margaret River, W.A. In and around. Everyone doing their own thing, friendly shop keepers, appetising breakfasts, excellent wineries, rugged windswept cliffs and beaches, large raw ocean swells, cave exploration, cool temperatures and quiet places for contemplation.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 January 2010)

Worst would have to be Tennant Creek in the NT.

Its like going back to Deadwood on Day 3.

gg


----------



## Boyou (23 January 2010)

bunyip said:


> I agree about Camoweal - bit of a hole but typical of many small outback towns. Windorah is another one, right away out in the Channel Country of far western QLD - I'd go mad if I had to live there.
> Just for the record, Camoweal is not in central Queensland, it's right away out in the far north west of the state, a couple of hours west of Mt Isa and only a few miles to the NT border. It has the dubious honour of being Queensland's most westerly town.




Thanks for the clarification ,bunyip.
We were on a long road trip up to Darwin..the geography seems to have blurred with time.It was 1998
I agree with you ,GG .Tennant Ck would be next on my list of "armpits of the universe"

Forgot to mention a quaint little place near my home town of Ballarat.Talbot was a step back in time.The general store was still in the 20's. Sold everything from suitcases to garden tools....had those funky ladders on wheels to scoot along the floor to ceiling shelves.

It was very "authentic"..wonder if it is still there


----------



## Tink (23 January 2010)

Boyou said:


> ...
> 
> Forgot to mention a quaint little place near my home town of Ballarat.Talbot was a step back in time.The general store was still in the 20's. Sold everything from suitcases to garden tools....had those funky ladders on wheels to scoot along the floor to ceiling shelves.
> 
> ---




Awww, I love that. There are so many places like that in Vic, too many to mention


----------



## gav (23 January 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Worst would have to be Tennant Creek in the NT.




+1 for that.  I'd add Coober Pedy to the list too.


----------



## brianwh (24 January 2010)

Hope this is not too far off the thread.

My wife and I regularly drive the Sydney Melbourne trip along the Hume Highway. It sometimes suits us to leave one or the other around lunchtime and stop over night. There are some great places in Victoria as mentioned but these are either too far from Sydney or too close to Melbourne. So we tried:

Holbrook - eating options very basic (that's as complimentary as I feel like being) and the heavy trucks thundering through all night meant that it was almost a relief to get up the next morning and leave. One positive - Morrisons at the southern end of the town has a great bacon & egg roll and coffee.

Gundagai - a better option but for the most part memorable for the wrong reasons. We drove into the town about 4pm and there was not a living soul that could be seen in the whole main street! A visit to the pub drew suspicious stares such as mentioned elsewhere. Meal at the RSL was passable.

Sounds very unflattering I know and perhaps if you got to spend more time in these places they would be a lot more appealing.

But as far as good stopovers go, that's just about the limit of the options.


----------



## Bafana (24 January 2010)

Binda in NSW for the win, with Crookwell and Gunning scoring high.

Goulburn rates but it's an acquired taste.


----------



## DocK (24 January 2010)

Used to drive from Gold Coast, Qld to Gippsland, Vic every couple of years, down the Hume.  If ever we were going to have car trouble (or a truck lose its tyre in front of us, or a roo or hundred decide to cross in front of us) it would be the stretch from Boggabilla to Moree.  It's the most godforsaken stretch of road, and apparently a favourite for radar patrols.  I find both towns depressing - they just seem to have a "down at the heel" atmosphere and appear sort of defeated.  I imagine most young people can't wait to get out, and this seems to be a problem with a lot of Australia's towns.

Out of interest - can anyone offer an opinion on Tenterfield and Stanthorpe?  We're thinking of spending a long weekend this year visiting a couple of the national parks and wineries in the area - but will avoid the Apple and Grape Festival.  I'm sure winter woolies will be a necessity, but will it be worth it?


----------



## gooner (24 January 2010)

Orange, Mudgee and Cowra are all worth a visit in NSW. Interstate, Brisbane's not bad though mainly closed last time I went


----------



## Tink (24 January 2010)

kennas said:


> Love Beechworth! Had many a Ned Kelly Pie at the Beechworth Bakery. I lived up the road in Yackandandah for a couple of years.




Yackandandah is a lovely town too Kennas, my friends children went to school there.

Two of my friends moved out that way a while ago now, one is in Kiewa and the other in Wandiligong

Wandiligong is gorgeous as well.

Another town I enjoyed out that way was Chiltern.


----------



## ck13488 (24 January 2010)

BEST+WORST
*Port Stephens* - if i can sneak it in as a country town
It is a great place year round apart from christmas school holidays and easter. 
Please stay away at these times as most of you overcrowd, rubbish, disrespect and generally decrease the peacefulness of the area.


----------



## Boyou (24 January 2010)

gooner said:


> Orange, Mudgee and Cowra are all worth a visit in NSW. Interstate, Brisbane's not bad though mainly closed last time I went




When was that,gooner? ..the 50s? 

When I first came to Bris,it was thought of as a big country town.Come a way since then.We have all the mod cons now!

Come back again ..we will keep the lights on for you!!


----------



## Pivotonian (25 January 2010)

Tink said:


> Yackandandah is a lovely town too Kennas, my friends children went to school there.




For a town about the size of a flea bite, an amazing number of people seem to have lived in, been to or known someone from Yackandandah.

I have been there several times, as a good friend of mine grew up there.

Never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Mofra (25 January 2010)

Good - Millewa; fantastic wineries close by, Cheese & Mustard factory with free tastings, great places to stay.

Bad - Sale. Lived there for a number of months, just the worse in bogan attitudes/behavior you can imagine.


----------



## gav (25 January 2010)

Mofra said:


> Bad - Sale. Lived there for a number of months, just the worse in bogan attitudes/behavior you can imagine.




LOL this is where I grew up (well, on a farm very close by).  It's a lot worse now than it used to be, hence so many of the young ones leaving as soon as they finish school.  If you think Sale is bad, I suggest you never visit Moe or Bairnsdale.


----------



## bunyip (27 January 2010)

DocK said:


> Out of interest - can anyone offer an opinion on Tenterfield and Stanthorpe?  We're thinking of spending a long weekend this year visiting a couple of the national parks and wineries in the area - but will avoid the Apple and Grape Festival.  I'm sure winter woolies will be a necessity, but will it be worth it?




I like both places for a visit - by small country town standards I think they stack up as well as most places.
I was in Tenterfield last May and one thing I remember is the spectacular Autumn colours of the trees.


----------



## nulla nulla (27 January 2010)

brianwh said:


> Hope this is not too far off the thread.
> 
> My wife and I regularly drive the Sydney Melbourne trip along the Hume Highway. It sometimes suits us to leave one or the other around lunchtime and stop over night. There are some great places in Victoria as mentioned but these are either too far from Sydney or too close to Melbourne. So we tried:
> 
> ...




You should try Tarcutta. Half way between Melbourne and Sydney. A nice little Motel, a good pub, two petrol stations with realistic fuel prices and one of them does a great hamburger. And the locals are friendly to boot.


----------



## Mofra (28 January 2010)

gav said:


> LOL this is where I grew up (well, on a farm very close by).  It's a lot worse now than it used to be, hence so many of the young ones leaving as soon as they finish school.  If you think Sale is bad, I suggest you never visit Moe or Bairnsdale.



Congrats on escaping!

Have been to Bairnsdale a few times, and had a tire replaced in Moe once. Not a fan of either, although went out in Traralgon a couple of times (The Church!) and found it to be safer than King St (which isn't saying much these days).


----------



## Mofra (28 January 2010)

In terms of towns/areas, I should also point out I've been to a fair few towns on the NSW South Coast and it would have to be one of the most beautiful parts of Australia.

The Dandenongs East of Seville are also wonderful - did the Mt Donna Buang walk on Tuesday so started & finished in Warbiton, lovely little town.


----------



## DocK (28 January 2010)

bunyip said:


> I like both places for a visit - by small country town standards I think they stack up as well as most places.
> I was in Tenterfield last May and one thing I remember is the spectacular Autumn colours of the trees.




Sounds nice - we don't get much Autumn colour here on the Gold Coast.  Looks like there are a couple of national parks worth a visit, and if I can keep the kids occupied long enough to allow a bit of wine tasting, so much the better!


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 January 2010)

Worst: Nowhere Else, Tasmania.

If you try to fill up the car, post a letter or need to drop into the local store. They are all Somewhere Else. But beautiful countryside nonetheless.


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 January 2010)

Just found a great pic 3 kms out of Nowhere Else


----------



## MrJones (28 January 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> Margaret River, W.A. In and around. Everyone doing their own thing, friendly shop keepers, appetising breakfasts, excellent wineries, rugged windswept cliffs and beaches, large raw ocean swells, cave exploration, cool temperatures and quiet places for contemplation.





Totally agree Wysiwyg, great place to go for the weekend.  Heaps of reasonable priced places to stay and of course the vino


----------



## bunyip (28 January 2010)

It's a long way from most of Australia, but the Atherton Tableland of far north Queensland offers some charming little towns and villages and tourist attractions in the most picturesque region of QLD and perhaps Australia. 
A few Tableland towns that spring to mind are Malanda, Kuranda and Yungaburra. 
The scenic beauty of the area is unsurpassed -  brilliantly green high rainfall country, relatively high altitude a couple of thousand feet above the adjacent coastal lowlands, superb scenery with spectacular views,  rainforests, mountains, waterfalls, volcanic craters, pristine rivers and creeks, mild year-round climate without the uncomfortable humidity of the nearby coastal regions.
Tourists are well catered for, and the area is only a short drive west of the coastal centres of Cairns and Innisfail....definitely one of my favourite places in the whole of Australia.
Do a Google search for 'Atherton Tablelands' and see what comes up.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 January 2010)

bunyip said:


> It's a long way from most of Australia, but the Atherton Tableland of far north Queensland offers some charming little towns and villages and tourist attractions in the most picturesque region of QLD and perhaps Australia.
> A few Tableland towns that spring to mind are Malanda, Kuranda and Yungaburra.
> The scenic beauty of the area is unsurpassed -  brilliantly green high rainfall country, relatively high altitude a couple of thousand feet above the adjacent coastal lowlands, superb scenery with spectacular views,  rainforests, mountains, waterfalls, volcanic craters, pristine rivers and creeks, mild year-round climate without the uncomfortable humidity of the nearby coastal regions.
> Tourists are well catered for, and the area is only a short drive west of the coastal centres of Cairns and Innisfail....definitely one of my favourite places in the whole of Australia.
> Do a Google search for 'Atherton Tablelands' and see what comes up.




I agree totally, one of the most beautiful parts of Australia.

gg


----------



## awg (28 January 2010)

DocK said:


> Out of interest - can anyone offer an opinion on Tenterfield and Stanthorpe?  We're thinking of spending a long weekend this year visiting a couple of the national parks and wineries in the area - but will avoid the Apple and Grape Festival.  I'm sure winter woolies will be a necessity, but will it be worth it?






bunyip said:


> I like both places for a visit - by small country town standards I think they stack up as well as most places.
> I was in Tenterfield last May and one thing I remember is the spectacular Autumn colours of the trees.




Agree Tenterfield, granite belt countryside is different, went camping up there for a week once, and when I got back to town, had the best Chinese food ever, nearly wept with joy, and the price was absurdly cheap.

Will add Dungog, antiques, gateway to the temperate rainforests of south-east Barrington Mountains


----------



## craigj (29 January 2010)

in far noorth qld i agree with the atherton tablelands sensational so many photos and the worst bowen on the coast shocking dump


----------



## Rumpig (29 January 2010)

The worst- Halls Creek and Fitzroy Croosing, if you've been there you'd know why.
The best - Byron Bay(Strop's Pub)


----------



## rock86 (29 January 2010)

Rumpig said:


> The worst- Halls Creek and Fitzroy Croosing, if you've been there you'd know why.
> The best - Byron Bay(Strop's Pub)




You'd call Byron a country town, lived in that area all my life (only recently moved 8 months ago) and Byron is more a coastal tourist town, not country at all. Yet such a beautiful area, geez I love when I get the chance to go home. One last thing, The Beachy (Strop's Pub) is one of the best pub's in Australia IMHO.

The place I moved, Roma QLD. Which is a great country town, as well as the surrounding area, just really friendly people.


----------



## Tink (31 January 2010)

We spent the day at Marysville yesterday. Was a beautiful town.

Quite a few heading up there for the one year anniversary since the fires next weekend.

What a shock to see it the way it is to the way it was : (

Back on topic, another town I enjoyed was Woodend


----------



## ormond (31 January 2010)

5 best-
Duel towns of 1770 and Agnes Waters
Port Lincoln
Robe
Lorne
Lakes Entrance

5 worst-
Pt Pirie
Morwell
Wilcannia
Howard
Whyalla


----------



## nunthewiser (31 January 2010)

Worst- Adelaide 


Best- Ellis beach .... actually the Ellis beach hotel to be precise


----------



## Trembling Hand (31 January 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Worst- Adelaide


----------



## sam76 (31 January 2010)

Ballarat - beautiful town but now over populated with feral bogans and unruly kids.

Has taken a massive change for the worse over the last three years.

http://www.thecourier.com.au/news/local/news/general/had-enough-attack-youths-charged/1733754.aspx

http://www.thecourier.com.au/news/l...-day-assault-boy-16-refused-bail/1735918.aspx

http://www.thecourier.com.au/news/l...-charged-over-cab-driver-assault/1736643.aspx


----------



## bassmanpete (31 January 2010)

> beautiful town but now over populated with feral bogans and unruly kids.




That seems to be happening in many places now unfortunately.

Agree about the Atherton Tablelands. I particularly like Yungaburra and it has a great market. I sold books there on several occasions in 2008/09.



> Best- Ellis beach .... actually the Ellis beach hotel to be precise




Ellis Beach north of Cairns? I've driven through it umpteen times but never stopped 

Lots of good places but Surat in QLD sticks in my mind for the friendly locals (or at least the ones I met were). My worst would be Mossman FNQ, and Cobar NSW.


----------



## nunthewiser (31 January 2010)

bassmanpete said:


> Ellis Beach north of Cairns? I've driven through it umpteen times but never stopped




Yep, worth spending a cupla hours having a quiet ale and watching the world go by ....... never know who you might run into there


----------



## danno75 (1 February 2010)

Worst: South Hedland in Western Australia, it goes along with Rumpigs Fitzroy Crossing. Nothing but a desert wasteland supported by an iron ore port. Port Hedland the supposedly upper class neighbour (same place if you ask me) is just as bad. The whole town is tinted iron ore red and the Pier had the reputation and the roughest pub in Australia. Still probably hasn't changed. Only good thing was the constant stream of skimpies to keep the boys from killing each other once the amber fluid started flowing

Best: not sure there are so many little towns in Victoria and NSW around the coast that offer the kick back and relax atmosphere. I suppose it depends on what you're after really.

Danno


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 February 2010)

The Portsea Hotel.

Great Pub.
Best cooked Steak in Oz.
They have the plaque to prove it!

Went there with the missus and she ordered Barrumundi
and I ordered Angus 12 ounce Porterhouse well-done.

The place was packed and the food was fantastic!!!!!

If you ever want to eat at a Pub Lunch that's the place.

This was all done in Jan 2010


----------



## Tink (1 February 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> The Portsea Hotel.
> 
> Great Pub.
> Best cooked Steak in Oz.
> ...




Yep great place

I enjoy it down there


----------



## Junior (1 February 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> The Portsea Hotel.
> 
> Great Pub.
> Best cooked Steak in Oz.
> ...




That surprises me, did you order from the Bistro? I last had a meal there in November 09.  Had a terrible Parma experience.  It was $26 for a very average Parma, and they told me I need to pay extra for salad....the chips were a small portion of soggy luke warm chips - not happy!


----------



## DocK (1 February 2010)

rock86 said:


> You'd call Byron a country town, lived in that area all my life (only recently moved 8 months ago) and Byron is more a coastal tourist town, not country at all. Yet such a beautiful area, geez I love when I get the chance to go home. One last thing, The Beachy (Strop's Pub) is one of the best pub's in Australia IMHO.
> 
> The place I moved, Roma QLD. Which is a great country town, as well as the surrounding area, just really friendly people.




OMG rock86 - I grew up in Roma, and eventually wound up at the Gold Coast (which I agree would be much nicer if it had as little traffic as Byron..).  I agree that Roma is a great town, but I can't imagine moving from Byron *to* Roma, much better to do it the other way around, imo  I went back for a visit a few years ago and it seemed so much smaller and shabbier than I remembered - not to mention the main street was almost deserted on a Sunday arvo.  All people who hail from there are excellent types though


----------



## Boognish (1 February 2010)

I have fond memories of Mullumbimbi, Blackwater, Clermont, Balarat, Dalby, Maleny and Montville.  We love to go camping at a place called Miva and the best country pub I have been to is out there, at a place called Theebine.

Gympie is pretty ugly to look at these days.


----------

